# Disque Dur externe plus détectable



## Nin-Nin25 (19 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

Malgré une recherche sur le forum je n'ai pas trouvé de post qui correspondait à mon problème.

Je dispose d'un MacBook Blanc (2010) sous OSX 10.9.2, et d'un disque dur externe Essentiel B (marque Boulanger) de 500Go alimenté par connexion USB.

j'ai beaucoup de données stockée sur ce disque. Du jour au lendemain lorsque je le branche sur mon mac, celui-ci n'apparait plus ni sur le bureau, ni dans le finder, ni dans le gestionnaire de disques. La diode du disque est allumée ce qui indique qu'il semble être en fonctionnement pourtant. 

Sauriez-vous d'où cela peut provenir ?

Merci bien


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2014)

bienvenue

et pourtant il y a plein plein de sujets là dessus

causes classiques
-alimentation USB
(tester une prise en Y , ou si le dd externe a l'option , alimentation secteur)

- formatage mixte ( mac PC)
certains windows  finissent par corrompre la table ( de partition) Mac
conséquence : monte sur windows mais plus sur mac

-disque malade ( soit physiquement malade , soit en écriture)
certains outils de réparation plus avancés que utilitaire disque peuvent examiner  corriger ( diskwarrior , techtool pro , drive genius etc)

edit
penser à mettre à jour l'OS
mavericks est en 10.9.*3*


----------



## broux (19 Mai 2014)

Pour ma part mon DD externe LaCie (compartimenté 500/500 ; Tima Machine/Bibliothèque iPhoto) n'avait aucun pb jusqu'au 12 mai date du dernier Time Machine.

Suite à la MAJ de Mac OS 10.9.3 il n'est plus détecté par mon MacBook Air (rien dans Utilitaire de disque).
Je l'ai connecté à 2 P.C. qui pour leur part le détectent et cherchent le pilote pour l'ouvrir.

La MAJ peut elle être la source de mon problème ? Mon soucis principal étant que ma bibliothèque iPhoto comporte 18.000 clichés...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

Après une maj ( ou install avec installeur) il est vivement conseillé  de verifier réparer les autorisations
( profite en pour verifier le disque interne)


----------



## broux (20 Mai 2014)

J'ai procédé à la "réparation des autorisations du disque" mais cette dernière n'est possible que sur le DD interne, leDD externe n'étant pas détecté.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

le tester sur  d'autres macs


----------



## broux (20 Mai 2014)

Il l'a été sur un mac 10.9.3 . Je vais essayer de trouver un mac en 10.9.2 pour voir si la MAJ n'est pas à l'origine du bug.

J'ai aussi essayé en changeant le câble.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

peu importe l'OS, l'important c'est si vu par d'autres macs ou pas


----------



## broux (20 Mai 2014)

Donc oui testé sur autre mac.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

broux a dit:


> Donc oui testé sur autre mac.


et résultat?


----------



## Nin-Nin25 (20 Mai 2014)

Personnellement je l'ai testé sur un autre Mac, il n'est pas détecté non plus.


----------



## broux (20 Mai 2014)

Idem, non détecté.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

donc le problème est avec CE disque

soit le disque a un problème de formatage corrompu ou est mourant

soit ca peut etre aussi le banal problème d'alimentation
Alimentation USB c'est parfois TRES capricieux

*Si ce boitier a une alimentation secteur , la tester

* si un ami a une prise USB en Y,   tester

* si tu peux mettre ce disque dans un autre boitiier ( et de preference avec alimentation secteur ou prise en Y ) tester

--
remarque purement personnelle
j'ai eu à utiliser des iomega 
ils sont tous tombés en rade
( hasard ou pas , j'en sais rien, en tous cas ca m'a incité à .. me mefier des iomega )


----------



## syladel (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Mon DD externe (Iomega eGo usb3 1TB) partition suivante (Externe 800Go et TimeMachine 200Go) ce comporte bizarrement ! Il ne monte plus sur le bureau de mon MacBook, sauf pour l'icône disque du logiciel de gestion. Par contre aucun problème quand je le connecte a ma Freebox , dans ce cas il est parfaitement visible et utilisable !!! J'ai essayé plusieurs MacBook, ça ne change rien. J'ai testé un câble Y sans résultat ! 
Quelqu'un aurai une solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------

